# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Dbat] Violence dans les films

## lper

Hello,
j'ai vu ce week-end le film Hostel 2.
Je ne connaissais pas le 1, il me semble que c'est  peu prs la mme histoire.
Ce film est magnifique dans l'horreur, certaines scnes sont vraiments choquantes et  la limite du supportable pour moi.
Je m'interroge en fait sur le fait que l'on interdise seulement  des adolescents de moins de 16ans alors que les films pornographiques sont interdits aux moins de 18 ans.
Ne pensez-vous pas que l'on soit trop lacsites par rapport aux limites d'ge pour la violence dans le cinma ?

----------


## ben_harper

> Hello,
> j'ai vu ce week-end le film Hostel 2.
> Je ne connaissais pas le 1, il me semble que c'est  peu prs la mme histoire.
> Ce film est magnifique dans l'horreur, certaines scnes sont vraiments choquantes et  la limite du supportable pour moi.
> Je m'interroge en fait sur le fait que l'on interdise seulement  des adolescents de moins de 16ans alors que les films pornographiques sont interdits aux moins de 18 ans.
> Ne pensez-vous pas que l'on soit trop lacsites par rapport aux limites d'ge pour la violence dans le cinma ?


De toute faon maintenant les enfants  14 ans ils ont dj tout vu donc...

----------


## lper

> De toute faon maintenant les enfants  14 ans ils ont dj tout vu donc...


Oui, c'est sr si les parents respectent pas les lois et laissent faire n'importe quoi  leurs enfants... ::roll::

----------


## ben_harper

> Oui, c'est sr si les parents respectent pas les lois et laissent faire n'importe quoi  leurs enfants...


Mais qu'est ce que tu veux que des parents qui n'y connaissent rien en informatique puissent faire face  des enfants qui installent l'accs  Internet sur un PC ?
Ca n'a rien  voir avec une question de respecter la loi, tu ne peux pas passer ta vie derrire ton enfant et encore moins surveiller ce qu'il peut voir via internet, car si c'est pas chez toi, ce sera chez un copain, un cousin etc...

Il faut arrter de croire qu'un bon parent doit pouvoir tout surveiller.

----------


## lper

> Mais qu'est ce que tu veux que des parents qui n'y connaissent rien en informatique puissent faire face  des enfants qui installent l'accs  Internet sur un PC ?
> Ca n'a rien  voir avec une question de respecter la loi, tu ne peux pas passer ta vie derrire ton enfant et encore moins surveiller ce qu'il peut voir via internet, car si c'est pas chez toi, ce sera chez un copain, un cousin etc...
> 
> Il faut arrter de croire qu'un bon parent doit pouvoir tout surveiller.


Merci pour ton intervention ben_harper, mais je ne rpondrai pas pour recentrer le dbat : voir mon 1er post.

----------


## Manumation

Les films hyper-violents, style Hostel, Saw & Co, C'est de la connerie pur et dur !
C'est juste bon pour des adolescents en mal de violence...Comme si le monde n'en avait pas assez...

Et ne venez pas me dire que ces films sont bass sur un bon scnario...S'ils (les ralisateurs et tout le tralala) avaient voulu faire un film intelligent, ils n'auraient que "suggrer" les scnes de violences extrmes...

Ces films, c'est  la poubelle qu'ils doivent !  ::furax::

----------


## nicB

Pour ma part, les films violents ou d'horreurs ne me faisaient pas plus d'effets  18 ans qu' 16 ans, voir mme 14.

Je pense que c'est aussi aux parents de juger. Ils doivent bien savoir si leur gamin sera choqu ou non. Et une fois un certain ge atteint, on est quand mme capable de savoir si oui ou non on doit  voir tel ou tel film...

Pour moi a reste une limite " titre indicatif".


Manumation> On peut quand mme regarder ce qu'on veut non ? Les films romantiques tu trouves a intelligent ? Si tu veux quelque chose qui l'est, ce n'est dj pas vers le cinma qu'il faut se tourner, car c'est un divertissement...

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai que certains films qui contiennent des scnes de grande violence ne devrait jamais pass au cinma ou  la tlvision mais il ne fait pas les mettre tous dans le mme panier.

Ok pour dire qu'un hostel n'apporte rien et n'a pas de raison d'tre. Mais le premier film de la srie Saw est un super bon film. Je ne dis pas pour les suivants qui sont de vrai navets mais le premier est un trs bon film.

Il y a d'autres film aussi ou l'on peut trouver des scnes de violence ou des choses compltement immorales, je pense notamment  Hannibal. Ces films sont violents ? Certes, mais se sont des chefs d'oeuvres du 7me art.

Tout a pour dire que je pense que mme si un film est hyper violent, cette violence peut tre filtre par le ct artistique.

----------


## Manumation

Je dis que ces films ne sont pas "intelligents", car ils ne font que rajouter de la violence dans un monde qui en est dj rempli ! Et de la violence gratuite = tu ne vas pas voir Hostel pour son scnario !!

C'est a qu'est bte et stupide ! 

Alors par rapport  a, oui les films romantiques sont nettement plus intelligent (par rapport  ma dfinition) !

----------


## IllusionStriker

> Hello,
> j'ai vu ce week-end le film Hostel 2.
> Je ne connaissais pas le 1, il me semble que c'est  peu prs la mme histoire.
> Ce film est magnifique dans l'horreur, certaines scnes sont vraiments choquantes et  la limite du supportable pour moi.
> Je m'interroge en fait sur le fait que l'on interdise seulement  des adolescents de moins de 16ans alors que les films pornographiques sont interdits aux moins de 18 ans.Ne pensez-vous pas que l'on soit trop lacsites par rapport aux limites d'ge pour la violence dans le cinma ?


petite erreur les films porno ne sont interdit que au moins de 16 ans ce sont les films class X qui sont interdit au moins de 18 ans

et une petite remarque concernant hostel il a t tout d'abord class interdit au moin de 18 ans avant sa sortie et le probleme qui se posait c'est que pour qu'un cin classique puisse le diffus il aurrai fallut qu'il se rpertorie comme cin projetant des films pour adultes ce entrainant des cots supplmentaires...donc pour avoir la possibilit de faire plus d'argent cette suite a t class dans interdit au moins de 16ans en accords avec la production et bien sur le CSA il s'agit tous simplement de bizness!

sinon dans la plupart des cas de nombreux films sont interdit au moin de tel age alors qu'il devrait plutot figurer dans la catgorie infrieure ou meme le contraire la catgorie superieure!
un exemple flagrant les harry poter ils sont class tout public et ce parce que le premier etait bien dans les normes et que ce fut un succs norme! 
(je n'ai rien contre les harry poter: j'adore) cependant plus les suites sortaient plus les scnario se corsent entrainant a mon avis le classement de certain volet interdit au moin de 10 ans mais que neni car les spectateurs qui suivaient ce type avaient une moyenne d'age asse basse (bcp de petit n'enfants  :;):  )

enfin pour dire que les critres de classement de film sont flou
sur la TV une serie qui est class -12 restera -12 jusqu'a sa fin et ce meme si il y a moin de violence que un film a grosse production ...qui lui aurait merit ce -12 ans...
moi je dis il n'y a qu'une seule faon de savoir si tel ou tel enfant peut regarder tel ou tel film ben c'est que les parents l'ai vu avant et qu'il dcident suivant les ractions connue de leur chers enfants.!!
il ne faut pas aussi en profiter pour empcher l'enfant de dcouvrir des choses qui pourraient le choqu (lgrement pas de traumatisme a vie non plus  ::aie::  au pire lui rapeller que c'est un film donc pas forcment vrai!) cela fait partie de l'apprentissage de la vie!

voici mon point de vue

PS:dsl pour la lecture..

----------


## lper

> Et de la violence gratuite = tu ne vas pas voir Hostel pour son scnario !!
> 
> C'est a qu'est bte et stupide !


Moi j'ai trouv le scnario pas si stupide que a et je pense pas si loin de la ralit de certains faits divers...

----------


## lper

> petite erreur les films porno ne sont interdit que au moins de 16 ans ce sont les films class X qui sont interdit au moins de 18 ans


Non, je pense que pornographique = x et diffrent de rotique.

----------


## Sunchaser

```

```

 ::mouarf::   C'est quoi la diff entre un porno et 'X' ? La taille du mandrin ? Les gros plans plus ... 'gros' ... ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, tous... et toutes...

Une seule intervention de ma part dans cette discussion (un seule...) :

Tracer sur une mme feuille de papier millimtr quelques courbes (avec en abscisse les dates et en ordonnes l'volution des :

- suicides (rellement volontaires ou non)
- meurtres sans motif apparent, ou du moins comprhensible
- visites chez le "psy" (volontaires)
- viols (hors guerre, pour comparer ce qui est comparable)

tracer ensuite trois autres courbes (toujours avec des dates en abscisse) :

- celle de l'volution des tolrances diverses (depuis le plus jeune ge)
- celle de l'ducation dispense (depuis le plus jeune ge)
- celle de l'volution de la connaissance moyenne du langage

Je vous laisse faire .... :;): 

Oser ensuite (attention aux surprises) ajouter une autre courbe :

- Celle de l'volution du confort de vie (et on risquera de constater que ce confort n'y est pour pas grand chose, contrairement aux ides reues...)

Voil !

Commencer en 1900.... ne pas oublier de passer par 1968.... et bien regarder  partir de quelle date les choses "dcrochent" lamentablement  :;): 

Edit : Ah oui... j'oubliais ... excusez-moi   ::oops:: 

quelques autres courbes (pour rester dans le sujet) :

- celle de la vulgarisation des films et lectures "pornos"
- celle de la vulgarisation des films de violence
- celle de la diminution de la libido (tant masculine que fminine)

----------


## IllusionStriker

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
>   C'est quoi la diff entre un porno et 'X' ? La taille du mandrin ? Les gros plans plus ... 'gros' ... ?


le porno regroupe tout: charme,erotique et X
citez dans l'ordre croissant . seul dans le X tu vois l'acte avec gros plan ...dans l'rotique trs peu de parties gnitales que quelques seconde pour un film et sans gros plan,quand au charme pas de parties gnitale et un peu de corps dnuds avec position suggestive afin de faire travailler l'imagination..(oups on dirait que ca part en cou**les  ::aie:: )
mais ceci n'est pas le sujet !!!!

ceci n'est pas violent quoi que certain film sont sur la brche..
avant il y avait des film du genre avec viol ect... ceci est interdit maintenant et tant mieux !car nombre de jeune on vu dans un film porno tel ou tel chose et veulent essayer mais malheureusement personne leur a expliquer que ce n'est qu'un film et que cela ne reflte pas la ralit a 100%... ::?: 

aprs pour en revenir au sujet pur !
non je ne pense pas qu'il y ait trop de laxisme pour les limites d'ages perso plus on m'interdisait un truc plus j'essayais de le faire (bon j'admets j'tais un sale gosse.. ::oops:: ) mais bon a qui l'interdit n'a jamais sduit?
je pense que au cinma il sont assez prudent las dessus ::king::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ne pensez-vous pas que l'on soit trop lacsites par rapport aux limites d'ge pour la violence dans le cinma ?


Trve de 'plaisanterie', je pense que la situation est bien plus complique qu'autrefois: la plus part des ados/jeunes adultes (je ne sais pas dans quoi les classer, moi, ces 'trucs' la ...) que je connais ont dj vu bien souvent les films dont on parle en 'avant premire', bien avant leur sortie officielle en France (par ex), a cause de cette ... satane de ... truc la ... 'internet'  comme ils l'appellent, et ils arrivent a tout piquer la dessus, films, musiques, etc ... je me demande a quoi pourrait servir un durcissement des ces 'limites/catgories d'ages' pour tel ou tel genre de film.

----------


## Invit

lacsite ? 
 ::aie::  NON  :8O: 
laxiste...

----------


## Manumation

> Moi j'ai trouv le scnario pas si stupide que a et je pense pas si loin de la ralit de certains faits divers...


S'ils reprenaient le mme scnario, mais en suggrant les scnes de tortures, peut-tre que Hostel entrerait dans la catgorie "film nul  chier, mais acceptable"...

Mais je persiste, personne n'est aller voir Hostel (1 et 2) pour leur scnarios...

Tiens, voil ce que j'en fais :

 ::vomi:: Hostel  ::langue:: 


PS : Quoi ? Ben oui je suis nerv, a arrive...

----------


## Lung

> S'ils reprenaient le mme scnario, mais en suggrant .


Effectivement.
HITCHCOCK n'avait pas besoin de montrer, pour que a marche.

----------


## lper

Dsol pour la grosse faute : bande de laxistes !

J'avoue quand mme que je suis un peu surpris par la majorit de vos ractions qui apparemment sont en contradiction totale avec la loi, que vont devenir vos enfants sans une surveillance minimale sur internet ou autre ainsi qu'un discours prventif avec eux ?

Sinon, pour rpondre  Manumation, je trouve ta critique aussi pitoyable que celle que tu fais du film ::langue:: ... Enfin bref, moi j'avais jamais vu un film aussi violent et j'avoue que c'tait le but, donc j'en ai eu pour mon pognon.

----------


## Manumation

> Sinon, pour rpondre  Manumation, je trouve ta critique aussi pitoyable que celle que tu fais du film... Enfin bref, moi *j'avais jamais vu un film aussi violent et j'avoue que c'tait le but*, donc j'en ai eu pour mon pognon.


Ben voil, tu viens de rsumer le film...Wouahh ! Super film !  ::king:: 

Pour claircir mes propos, je ne suis pas contre les personnes qui veulent se faire mal au ventre, elles vont alors voir ce genre de film...Mais c'est bien a le problme, ces films ne sont l que pour a ! Donc,  mon sens, nul (car je ne suis pas un adpete du "Woh, trop beau, y'a des tripes partout, wouahahaha !)

----------


## lper

> ces films ne sont l que pour a !


L encore, je ne suis pas d'accord, j'ai ressenti dans ce film une certaine rflexion sur le genre humain et son ct obscur, tiens a me rappelle un autre film !  ::aie:: 
Mais bon, je t'avoue que je ne suis pas non plus un grand adepte des films d'horreur mais de temps en temps a change et c'est dans la nature humaine que d'apprcier quelques fois de fortes pousses d'adrnaline.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

je ne suis plus un adepte des films d'horreur....
OK  l'poque je suis all voir Hannibal,  OK j'avais aim a....mais pardonnez-moi j'avais 16 ans  l'poque ou pas loin....
Peu de gens me contrediront Seven est un film exceptionnel....Pourtant il n'y a  mes yeux que peu de scnes purement violentes.....95% de la violence est suggre et a n'en fait pas un mauvais film pour autant....
et c'est l que je rejoins manumation...
je suis un adepte de la lecture et de Stephen King en particulier....et bien quand tu lis tout sort de TA tte pas d'une image que tu vois.....et le rsultat n'en est que plus terrible encore....d'o  mes yeux la supriorit d'un film o  la violence est bien suggre (oui je n'ai pas dit que TOUS les films qui suggrent la violence taient bons) sur un film ou tu ne vois que tripes cervelle et hmoglobine tout le long

----------


## nicB

> J'avoue quand mme que je suis un peu surpris par la majorit de vos ractions qui apparemment sont en contradiction totale avec la loi, que vont devenir vos enfants sans une surveillance minimale sur internet ou autre ainsi qu'un discours prventif avec eux ?


Je pense qu'il est vident que les gens ne vont pas laisser leur enfants de 8 ans devant un film d'horreurs. Aprs, qu'il en regarde un  14 ans, je ne vois le problme. Qu'est ce que a change qu'il est 14 ou 16 ans ? 

Je pense qu'arriv  un certain ge, c'est aussi  lui de trouver ses limites. Tu pourras toujours le conseiller ou autre, il arrivera forcment un jour o il ne t'coutera pas pour voir tel ou tel film.

----------


## Manumation

Trs bon exemple de *magicbisous-nours*, "Seven"...

Ok, ce n'est pas  mes yeux un super super film, mais c'est un bon film, o la violence est prsente dans le film, sans pour autant avoir comme but de choquer les gens, avec un super scnario, rflchi toussa toussa !

C'est la diffrence principale avec des films comme Hostel (et oui, je m'acharne)...Le dernier cit n'est l que pour "choquer", comme pour dire, "Regardez, regardez, ce qu'on arrive  faire ! C'est bien fait hein ?"...

Moral du post : Un documentaire sur les effets spciaux aurait suffit... ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> Qu'est ce que a change qu'il est 14 ou 16 ans ?


Qu'est-ce que a change ?? Eh bien je peux t'assurer que je regarde diffremment les images d'horreurs maintenant, que qu'en j'en avais 14 ou 16...

Plus de recul pris, un regard moins innocent, a change tout !

----------


## nicB

> C'est la diffrence principale avec des films comme Hostel (et oui, je m'acharne)...Le dernier cit n'est l que pour "choquer", comme pour dire, "Regardez, regardez, ce qu'on arrive  faire ! C'est bien fait hein ?"...


Oui tu t'acharnes et je me demande bien pourquoi. 
Tu n'aime pas, tu regardes pas. C'est si compliqu que a ?

Edit: 
Tu ne rponds pas  la question. J'ai dis qu'il est 14 OU 16 ans.
Et sinon,  14 ans on est quand mme capable de faire la diffrence entre le cinma et la ralit non ?

----------


## lper

> Et sinon,  14 ans on est quand mme capable de faire la diffrence entre le cinma et la ralit non ?


T'as raison nicB, c'est quoi ces limites d'ges  la co..., c'est juste bon pour les crtins... ::roll::

----------


## getz85

> Oui tu t'acharnes et je me demande bien pourquoi. 
> Tu n'aime pas, tu regardes pas. C'est si compliqu que a ?
> 
> Edit: 
> Tu ne rponds pas  la question. J'ai dis qu'il est 14 OU 16 ans.
> Et sinon,  14 ans on est quand mme capable de faire la diffrence entre le cinma et la ralit non ?


Tout dpend des personnes  vrai dire, l'ge n'y est pas pour grand chose. Un type de 16 ans peut tre plus choqu qu'un autre de 14 ans.
Pour ma part, je comprends tout  fait tes arguments Manumation, et je suis en parti d'accord pour le scnario des films d'horreur ( part certains qui sortent du lot comme le premier saw qui cr vraiment une atmosphre malsaine, le gore servant  renforcer ce malaise).
Bon aprs les gouts et les couleurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> T'as raison nicB, c'est quoi ces limites d'ges  la co..., c'est juste bon pour les crtins...


on est tous d'accord (enfin je crois) 14 ou 16 ans suivant l'ducation du gamin a change assez peu....2ans ce n'est pas grand-chose....par contre personne ne dit 'a change quoi qu'il ait 12 ou 14 ans??' je reprends je ne sais plus qui disait que a n'est l qu' titre indicatif....aprs il faut voir les ractions du gamin....si  16 ans il va voir hostel et n'en dors plus pendant 6mois c'est un peu con de ne pas lui avoir au moins conseill d'viter non??

----------


## IllusionStriker

vu que hostel semble tre incontournable dans ce domaine que pens vous des saw ??
perso mme si c'est de l'ultra violence il faut reconnaitre que l'histoire est digne d'un grand maitre chequier tous prvoir  l'avance chaque raction et diriger la victime tel une marionnette vous imagin cela est sorti de la tte d'un ralisateur !! 
pour mon c'est tous simplement magnifique et cela ne fait pas de moi un psychopathe en puissance!(enfin ptete un peu  ::aie:: ) car je sais faire la diffrence entre la ralit et un film!
mais malheureusement si certain on cette ide de film cela est souvent inspir d'histoire vraie totalement glauque... genre ce qui se passait dans l'ex URSS
ralit ou fiction? malheureusement il n'y a qu"un pas  mon avis...  nous d"apprendre aux enfants de ne pas le franchir ...

----------


## Manumation

Si je m'acharne, c'est dans l'unique but de bien me faire comprendre, et que mes propos ne soient pas dtourns




> Tu ne rponds pas  la question. J'ai dis qu'il est 14 OU 16 ans.
> Et sinon,  14 ans on est quand mme capable de faire la diffrence entre le cinma et la ralit non ?


C'est la mme chose, a fait une diffrence...Et oui  14 ans on sait que ce n'est pas la ralit, mais les films nous choquent plus qu' 16 ans, c'est dans la nature humaine !




> T'as raison nicB, c'est quoi ces limites d'ges  la co..., c'est juste bon pour les crtins...


Ouais, t'as raison, ces limites, c'est nul, si on peut mme plus choquer les enfants...D'ailleurs les filtres du contenu adulte sur Internet a sert  rien non plus, les enfants de 10 ans devraient pouvoir se matter des films de pneus...Pfff, trop nul la vie !

----------


## lper

> on est tous d'accord (enfin je crois) 14 ou 16 ans suivant l'ducation du gamin a change assez peu....


Je crois vraiment pas tre d'accord avec ton point de vue, mon ironie tait sans doute trop masque pour toi... :;):

----------


## Manumation

Ahhh, a :




> T'as raison nicB, c'est quoi ces limites d'ges  la co..., c'est juste bon pour les crtins...


C'tait de l'ironie ? Ouf, tu m'as fait peur !

Ah oui, peut-tre un peu trop masque...Dsol !

----------


## lper

On doit tre au moins d'accord sur un point Manumation :;): , tiens je me permets de te conseiller le film Hard Candy....

----------


## Invit

Ou battle royale

Violent mais tellement incroyable !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Manumation

> On doit tre au moins d'accord sur un point Manumation, tiens je me permets de te conseiller le film Hard Candy....


Ouais il a l'air pas trop mal...A premire vue, le scnario est bon...Je le regarde ds que je peux !  ::lol:: 

@babastutz : battle royal ? Jamais vu, mais je connais  travers des chos...

----------


## nicB

> C'est la mme chose, a fait une diffrence...Et oui  14 ans on sait que ce n'est pas la ralit, mais les films nous choquent plus qu' 16 ans, c'est dans la nature humaine !





> T'as raison nicB, c'est quoi ces limites d'ges  la co..., c'est juste bon pour les crtins...


Mais en fait,  14 ans on est juste bon  regard Barbapapa ?

Pour info, 14 ans c'est l'ge o on sort du collge et on entre au lyce. L'ge de la crise d'ado. Vous ne voyez pas la diffrence avec un mme qui sort tout juste de l'cole primaire ? Et oui Manumation,  16 ans on est encore plus "adulte" qu' 14 (enfin, normalement). Et ici, il s'agit bien de savoir si 16 ans ce n'est pas trop tt pour voir un film comme Hostel. Donc si dj  14 ans c'est discutable (a dpendra beaucoup de l'enfant), alors  16 ...

Surprotger ses enfants a ne sert  rien. A moins d'en avoir qui soient dnus de tout caractre, ils iront voir le film qu'ils ont envie, et trouveront eux mme leur limites. Pas la peine de rpondre par l'absurde en disant qu'il faut laisser les gamins de 12 voir du porno.


100% d'accord avec ce qu'a dit magicbisous-nours et ToutPaum.

----------


## Manumation

> Surprotger ses enfants a ne sert  rien. A moins d'en avoir qui soient dnus de tout caractre, ils iront voir le film qu'ils ont envie, et trouveront eux mme leur limites. Pas la peine de rpondre par l'absurde en disant qu'il faut laisser les gamins de 12 voir du porno.


Je suis dsol, mais c'est ta rponse qui est absurde !

Ce n'est pas une question de surprotger ses enfants, surprotger ses enfants c'est leur empcher  12 ans de traverser sur un passage pour pitons pour aller jouer au parc avec des copains, a s'est surprotger ! 

Empcher de voir des horreurs avant un certain ge (ils pourront les regarder plus tard, rien ne presse), a c'est duquer !




> ils iront voir le film qu'ils ont envie,


Ben oui finalement, ils font ce qu'ils veulent ! Et puis aprs ils iront aux pu...
(bon j'avoue, mon quota d'ironie est proche du maximum...)


EDIT :

J'imagine quand mme mal le pre qui dit  ses gosses :
"Je te conseille de regarder ce film, tu deviendras un homme, il faut t'endurcir !! Il faut du caratre"  ::aie:: 
C'est dpass ces choses l...

----------


## lper

> Et ici, il s'agit bien de savoir si 16 ans ce n'est pas trop tt pour voir un film comme Hostel.


Merci pour le recentrage. :;): 



> Donc si dj  14 ans c'est discutable (a dpendra beaucoup de l'enfant), alors  16 ...


Ce n'est pas un argument.



> Surprotger ses enfants a ne sert  rien.


On est bien d'accord, mais ne pas les protger, c'est pire !

----------


## nicB

> Empcher de voir des horreurs avant un certain ge (ils pourront les regarder plus tard, rien ne presse), a c'est duquer !


T'as l'impression de m'apprendre quelque chose l ?




> Ben oui finalement, ils font ce qu'ils veulent ! Et puis aprs ils iront aux pu...
> (bon j'avoue, mon quota d'ironie est proche du maximum...)


Tu sais faire encore plus stupide que a ?  :8O: 

-- Edit --



> On est bien d'accord, mais ne pas les protger, c'est pire !


Si par "pas les protger", tu sous entends ne rien faire du tout, l je suis bien d'accord. Mais entre rien faire, et compltement interdire, il y a un juste milieu non ? Et ce juste milieu, qui d'autre que les parents le connait ? La justice ?

Donc oui, si je laisse mon mme regarder un film d'horreur  14 ans, c'est que j'estime qu'il ne sera pas traumatis par a. Ca ne veut pas dire que je n'aurai pas fait de prvention avant (c'est un mot  la mode en plus, la prvention).

Et au final, par rapport  la loi, c'est "illgal" comme tu dis, mais est-ce si mauvais pour autant ?

----------


## Manumation

Jolie argumentation ! Chapeau !

 ::koi::

----------


## nicB

> Jolie argumentation ! Chapeau !


En mme temps, dire un truc pour que tu rpondes par "il va aller au pu..", a donne pas envie d'argumenter.  ::aie:: 
Argumente d'abord et aprs on verra.

----------


## lper

> Et au final, par rapport  la loi, c'est "illgal" comme tu dis, mais est-ce si mauvais pour autant ?


A toi de voire, si tu penses avoir un meilleur avis que la majorit des spcialistes en la matire.

----------


## Manumation

Si tu lisais mes posts plus attentivement tu verrais que j'argumente tout au long de la conversation...

Maintenant, pour ce qui est du juste milieu, l je suis d'accord ! Mais il faut absolument bien connatre son enfant avant de lui faire voir n'importe quoi...Surtout que les films d'horreur ne sont vraiment pas ncessaire au bon fonctionnement d'une personne saine.

----------


## Manumation

> A toi de voire, si tu penses avoir un meilleur avis que la majorit des spcialistes en la matire.



L je suis aussi d'accord (yeah ! et de 2 *Iper* !  :;): ) !

S'il y a des limites, ce n'est pas pour rien...Bien sr, si un adolescent de 15 ans 1/2 veut voir un film "-16", on peut faire une exception, ce n'est pas 6 mois qui vont faire la diffrence...Mais respecter certaines limites, c'est respecter son enfant !

----------


## nicB

> A toi de voire, si tu penses avoir un meilleur avis que la majorit des spcialistes en la matire.


N'importe quoi.  ::roll:: 

Les lois sont faites pour tout le monde, je te le rappel. Ils sont donc bien obligs de faire des "moyennes" pour mettre un chiffre. Si c'est 16ans, a veut dire que dans leurs tudes pour certains c'tait peut tre 15, pour d'autre 17, voir 18.
Vraiment vous ne cherchez pas bien loin.

----------


## lper

Juste une question comme a en passant pour nicB, tu fais pareil avec les limitations de vitesse sur la route ?

----------


## Manumation

> Si c'est 16ans, a veut dire que dans leurs tudes pour certains c'tait peut tre 15, pour d'autre 17, voir 18.


Parce-que tu crois qu'ils font un sondage pour fixer l'ge limite ?
Ce sont des spcialistes qui se mettent d'accord aprs visionnement du film pour fixer l'ge limite...Unanimement !




> Vraiment vous ne cherchez pas bien loin.


Je te retourne la remarque !

----------


## nicB

> Ce sont des spcialistes qui se mettent d'accord aprs visionnement du film pour fixer l'ge limite...Unanimement !


Tu crois qu'il le sort d'o son chiffre, le spcialiste.  ::roll:: 

Curieux monde qu'est le tient, o les gens changent d'un seul coup ds qu'ils ont atteint un certain ge. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des paliers comme a. Pouf, j'ai 18 ans, je peux voir tout ce que j'ai envie, je ne crains plus rien.  ::aie:: 

On ne sort pas d'un moule.

lper> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les limitations de vitesse, mais bon...
Une mamie qui roule a 130 est, pour moi, plus dangereuse qu'un gars  30 ans. C'est bien pour a qu'il faudrait contrler galement les gens, et pas juste les voitures.
Mais sauf erreur, ce n'est pas vraiment le dbat ici.

----------


## ben_harper

Bon personne n'a fait les courbes ??  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> Curieux monde qu'est le tient, o les gens changent d'un seul coup ds qu'ils ont atteint un certain ge. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des paliers comme a. Pouf, j'ai 18 ans, je peux voir tout ce que j'ai envie, je ne crains plus rien.


Justement pas, et je le dis ici : (lis mes posts, c'est mieux pour me rpondre  ::mouarf:: )




> S'il y a des limites, ce n'est pas pour rien...Bien sr, si un adolescent de 15 ans 1/2 veut voir un film "-16", on peut faire une exception, ce n'est pas 6 mois qui vont faire la diffrence...






> Tu crois qu'il le sort d'o son chiffre, le spcialiste


Parce-que tu crois qu'ils font un sondage avant la sortie d'un film. Petite excursion dans le monde de *nicB* :

Avant chaque sortie de film, il slectionne 1000 (pas moins, sinon le sondage n'est pas valide) jeunes garons et filles et leur font visionner des films en avant-premire...Ils commencent par les plus jeunes et regarde leur raction (ils commencent vers 10ans)...Et puis ils montent progressivement dans l'ge et tout  coup, pop ! L'ge limite est atteint ! Et ils le fixent...A noter aussi que dans chaque pays d'Europe, il y a environ 5 films qui sortent par jour (plus ou moins consquent)...Dis donc, ils sont fortiches ces sondeurs !

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## nicB

> Bon personne n'a fait les courbes ??


 ::king:: 

ucfoutu pourrait au moins les faire pour nous, vu qu'il sait o trouver les chiffres, a ira vite.  :;): 

C'est bien Manumation tu arrives  te faire tes propres films. Et sinon, j'attends toujours que tu me montres que j'ai tord, avec autre chose que des dbilits comme tu sais si bien le faire apparament.

----------


## lper

> lper> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les limitations de vitesse, mais bon...
> Une mamie qui roule a 130 est, pour moi, plus dangereuse qu'un gars  30 ans. C'est bien pour a qu'il faudrait contrler galement les gens, et pas juste les voitures.
> Mais sauf erreur, ce n'est pas vraiment le dbat ici.


Y a juste le rapport de respecter des limites.
Actuellement, je pense que beaucoup de personnes se croient au dessus des lois et des indications et n'en font qu' leur tte, mais ce n'est surement pas ton cas... ::roll::

----------


## nicB

> Actuellement, je pense que beaucoup de personnes se croient au dessus des lois et des indications et n'en font qu' leur tte, mais ce n'est surement pas ton cas...


Tu as le droit d'tre un mouton, tu fais ce que tu veux !

Mais je suis trs bien plac pour savoir qu'en regardant des films d'horreurs  14 ans je n'ai pas t traumatis par a. Et mes parents taient srement mieux plac que n'importe quel sois disant spcialiste pour savoir si a aller me traumatis ou non.


C'est marrant quand mme, les gens n'arrtent pas de critiquer l'tat (et tout le reste) et tout ce qu'il fait, mais en attendant, il faut faire  la lettre ce qu'il nous dicte. Ils sont mieux placs que nous donc ? Alors pourquoi faire des dbats politique et tout ce qui va avec ?

----------


## Manumation

> Et sinon, j'attends toujours que tu me montres que j'ai tord,


a vient, a vient...

Je n'ai pas trouv pour les films, mais pour les jeux vidos :

http://www.pegi.info/fr/index/id/43/




> Le systme PEGI est un systme volontaire dans lequel la recommandation dge dun logiciel de loisirs est dtermine en fonction dinformations fournies par son diteur. Lditeur procure ces informations en compltant un questionnaire dvaluation. En pratique, une des personnes responsables de la cration du logiciel de loisirs rpond  un questionnaire en ligne qui permet de dtailler son contenu. Les rponses permettent de dterminer automatiquement la classe dge pour laquelle le jeu est appropri


Cela doit tre du mme avec d'autres instituts pour les films !

----------


## ben_harper

Dire qu'on a zapp mon premier post pour rester dans le sujet...  ::roll:: 

Sinon pour les jeux par exemple je prends le cas de GTA qui est interdit au moins de 18 ou 16 ans je me rappelle plus.

Tu penses qu'un enfant meme de 13/14 ans ne peut pas jouer  ce jeu ?

On s'en fout de l'age recommand.
Si tu es correctement duqu tu sais que les jeux ce n'est pas la ralit et que c'est pas parce que sur ta PS2 tu dzingues du flic que ca te donne le droit de le faire en vrai.

Aprs bien sur il y aura toujours des crtins de journaliste pour tout mettre sur le dos de la socit , des vilains jeux vidos etc... 
Alors que les seuls fautifs en gnral sont les parents qui croient qu'il suffit juste de suivre les tiquettes pour voluer en socit.

Y a 10/15 on jouait  des jeux comme Doom, Rise of the Triads et j'en passe des encore pires, et il n'y avait aucune indication d'age.
On laissait encore aux parents le soin de dcider ce qui est dangereux ou pas pour leur enfant.
Mais maintenant , plus le temps, il faut bosser et c'est la socit qui doit s'occuper d'lever et duquer nos enfants...  ::roll::

----------


## lper

B... B... ::aie:: 

Merci nicB...C'est cool !  ::king:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## getz85

> Y a 10/15 on jouait  des jeux comme Doom, Rise of the Triads et j'en passe des encore pires, et il n'y avait aucune indication d'age.
> On laissait encore aux parents le soin de dcider ce qui est dangereux ou pas pour leur enfant.


Moi je me rapelle que quand me mre m'a achet Doom sur superNes (ha quelle belle poque!), il tait dconseill aux moins de 16 ans!
Mais bon comparer les jeux old school avec les films gore, ya un foss quand mme!

----------


## ben_harper

> Moi je me rapelle que quand me mre m'a achet Doom sur superNes (ha quelle belle poque!), il tait dconseill aux moins de 16 ans!
> Mais bon comparer les jeux old school avec les films gore, ya un foss quand mme!


Bah non dans les 2 cas ce n'est pas la vraie vie. C'est la seule chose  faire comprendre.

----------


## nicB

> Cela doit tre du mme avec d'autres instituts pour les films !


Peut tre oui, je ne sais pas.
Par contre, dans ce que tu cites, ils parlent de classe d'ge. C'est bien  titre indicatif non ?
Et bien souvent, on trouve la formule "dconseill au moins de ...". 

Je ne suis pas du tout contre le fait de mettre un -16 ans sur un film, qu'on soit bien d'accord l dessus. 
Je rpondais  lper qui tait "choqu" de voir que des gens ne respectaient pas cette limite, qui est plutt l  titre indicatif  mon avis. Ca reste quand mme aux parents de dconseiller un film  leur enfant, ils sont les mieux placs pour a.

Pour moi, ne pas pouvoir aller outre une limite de ce style est abrant. Cela veut dire qu'on est tous identiques.

lper>  ::lol:: 
Je pense qu'on peut avoir au moins la libert de choisir pour ce genre de choses, en se basant sur ce qu'on nous conseille. 




> On s'en fout de l'age recommand.
> Si tu es correctement duqu tu sais que les jeux ce n'est pas la ralit et que c'est pas parce que sur ta PS2 tu dzingues du flic que ca te donne le droit de le faire en vrai.


+1
Mme pour l'ducation on dresponsabilise les parents en leur faisant croire qu'ils sont incapables certaines dcisions, et que les "spcialistes" savent mieux qu'eux ce qu'il faut faire.

----------


## Manumation

> Bah non dans les 2 cas ce n'est pas la vraie vie. C'est la seule chose  faire comprendre.


A mon avis, justement pas !

Comme je l'ai dit prcdemement, un enfant de 14 ans sait que ce n'est pas la ralit ! Mais le film le choque quand mme...

Va montrer  un gosse un tte compltement arrache, et tu lui dit : "Ce n'est pas la ralit !" a va le choquer quand mme !

Pour les jeux, je ne vais entrer en matire, pour ne pas changer compltement l'orientation du poste, mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu diffrent !

----------


## Invit

De toute faon la violence, c'est mal vous voyez ?

----------


## getz85

> De toute faon la violence, c'est mal vous voyez ?


Pas d'accord, dans la musique c'est tellement bon ::mouarf::  ::wow::

----------


## Invit

> Pas d'accord, dans la musique c'est tellement bon


Non la violence c'est mal vous voyez ?
La drogue c'est mal vous voyez ?
L'alcool c'est mal vous voyez ?

----------


## Rayek

A quand le macaron interdit au - de 18 sur les informations tlvisuelles ?

Car la c'est pire que tout, c'est la ralit contrairement aux films/jeux video/livres/BD

----------


## getz85

> Non la violence c'est mal vous voyez ?
> La drogue c'est mal vous voyez ?
> L'alcool c'est mal vous voyez ?


Je te hais ::evilred:: 

 ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf:: 

(je crois que ce topic part un peu en couille...)

----------


## ben_harper

> A mon avis, justement pas !
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit prcdemement, un enfant de 14 ans sait que ce n'est pas la ralit ! Mais le film le choque quand mme...
> 
> *Va montrer  un gosse un tte compltement arrache, et tu lui dit : "Ce n'est pas la ralit !" a va le choquer quand mme !*
> 
> Pour les jeux, je ne vais entrer en matire, pour ne pas changer compltement l'orientation du poste, mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu diffrent !



Comme ca va choquer une fille de 20 ans parfois.
Ca ne sert  rien de croire que suivre les tiquettes va protger les enfants.

----------


## lper

> A quand le macaron interdit au - de 18 sur les informations tlvisuelles ?
> 
> Car la c'est pire que tout, c'est la ralit contrairement aux films/jeux video/livres/BD


Ca me rappelle en 2001 aprs le 11 septembre, combien d'enfants ont t choqus par ces images des attentats.
En classe verte, je me souviens encore des dessins d'un gamin de maternelle qui avait je pense t traumatis par ces diffusions.
Il ne dessinait que des attentats, des avions dans les tours, des grenades, des voitures qui explosent...

----------


## IllusionStriker

> A quand le macaron interdit au - de 18 sur les informations tlvisuelles ?
> 
> Car la c'est pire que tout, c'est la ralit contrairement aux films/jeux video/livres/BD


ouuuhhhh bien vu!  ::king:: 
il vrai que parfois l'on voit des choses trash aux infos et vas expliqu a ton ptiot que c'est pas la vrit alors que a l'est...hum  ::koi:: 
ces critres d'attributions ne sont que trop flou et trs peu respecter que ce soit du cot diffuseur ou du cot visionneur...!

----------


## Manumation

> Comme ca va choquer une fille de 20 ans parfois.
> Ca ne sert  rien de croire que suivre les tiquettes va protger les enfants.



Bien sr, il faut prendre au cas par cas, et les parents connaissent bien leur enfants...Mais l o je dfends ma position, c'est que si un film est interdit au moins de 16 ans, je ne le montrerais pas  un enfant de 14 ans !

----------


## nicB

> Bien sr, il faut prendre au cas par cas, et les parents connaissent bien leur enfants...Mais l o je dfends ma position, c'est que si un film est interdit au moins de 16 ans, je ne le montrerais pas  un enfant de 14 ans !


Et pourquoi ? Si tu le connais ton enfant et que tu sais qu'il n'est pas spcialement sensible  ce genre de choses, tu peux lui dconseill le film mais le laiss regard...

Perso,  cet ge l un film avec un gars qui se fait arracher la tte me faisait rire. Je n'tais pas du tout choqu. Et les copains pareils. De mme pour les ptits cousins...  ::roll:: 
Pour d'autres c'tait pas le cas, on est tous diffrents c'est tout.
Moi un film  l'eau de rose a me choque ! Mme encore maintenant. C'est tellement mou..!  ::mouarf::

----------


## rad_hass

Dj que le dbat est complexe, je vais rajouter ma touche ...

Pourquoi rprimander la violence physique, plus encore que la violence psychologique ou morale ?

A mon humble avis, un film comme Scarface ou Exorciste a t bien plus dommageable qu'un Saw ou Hostle ... Ce qui fait qu'ils soient moins dangereux, c'est peut tre le fait qu'ils soient un peu plus con.

La violence physique matrialise dans les films a un impact moins important et surtout de plus courte dure  mon humble avis ... Car qd on touche aux croyances (non religieuse mais globale) d'un tre humain ...

----------


## Invit

> A mon humble avis, un film comme Scarface ou Exorciste a t bien plus dommageable qu'un Saw ou Hostle ... Ce qui fait qu'ils soient moins dangereux, c'est peut tre le fait qu'ils soient un peu plus con.


Je t'interdis de dire que Scarface est un film con !!!  ::evilred::

----------


## rad_hass

> Je t'interdis de dire que Scarface est un film con !!!


mdr, j'ai jamais dis a (j'ai presque dis le contraire) ...




> Ce qui fait qu'ils soient moins dangereux, c'est peut tre le fait qu'ils soient un peu plus con.


Ils c'est Saw et Hostle, en rfrence  une personne qui disait que c'tais des films con ... Ce qui fait que les deux autres (Scarface en particulier) soient plus dommageable c'est que les scnarios sont bien ficel et qu'en plus se sont deux chef d'uvres, pas film  la con lol ...

Relie maintenant et resprire fort  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> mdr, j'ai jamais dis a (j'ai presque dis le contraire) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ils c'est Saw et Hostle, en rfrence  une personne qui disait que c'tais des films con ... Ce qui fait que les deux autres (Scarface en particulier) soient plus dommageable c'est que les scnarios sont bien ficel et qu'en plus se sont deux chef d'uvres, pas film  la con lol ...
> 
> Relie maintenant et resprire fort


Pfffffff   Pfffffff  Pffffffff

Oulah j'ai eu peur tout d'un coup  ::mouarf::

----------

